# ecobatt vs non ecobatt



## toad2002 (Jul 27, 2018)

what is the difference between the guardian ecobatt and the guardian non ecobatt??


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Can you link us to the non EcoBatt? They have Ecofill which is loose fill insulation for blown in application.


----------



## Itrim (Jul 15, 2018)

toad2002 said:


> what is the difference between the guardian ecobatt and the guardian non ecobatt??


The difference appears to be “non”.


----------



## EarthwoolAU (Jul 3, 2018)

I think non-ecobatt uses glass fiber resins or somewhat inorganic materials mate


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Reading their web-site, Ecobatt seems to be fiberglass batt insulation, manufactured by Knauff Insulation. They say it does not use a formaldehyde based binder (which seems to be going the way of the dodo-bird anyways, in that industry). But strange that on the same page it also says: _Formaldehyde Off-Gassing -- Diminishes to non-detectable levels within a short time frame._

Guardian Insulation was a manufacturer of fiberglass insulation. Knauff purchased that company a few years ago. Very little mention of Guardian on the Knauff web-site, but seems they mostly make fiberglass blown-in insulation.


----------



## APA (Jul 13, 2018)

SPS-1 said:


> Reading their web-site, Ecobatt seems to be fiberglass batt insulation, manufactured by Knauff Insulation. They say it does not use a formaldehyde based binder (which seems to be going the way of the dodo-bird anyways, in that industry). But strange that on the same page it also says: _Formaldehyde Off-Gassing -- Diminishes to non-detectable levels within a short time frame._
> 
> Guardian Insulation was a manufacturer of fiberglass insulation. Knauff purchased that company a few years ago. Very little mention of Guardian on the Knauff web-site, but seems they mostly make fiberglass blown-in insulation.



I have used the Knauf Mineral Glass Batts and do not like them. They are very stiff and heavy. They do not "fluff" like the Owens Corning and just seem harder to work with...


----------

